# Juve - Napoli: 2-0



## admin (18 Ottobre 2012)

Big match della giornata.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Ottobre 2012)

tra le due preferisco il napoli ovviamente 

però mi lascia abbastanza indifferente come partita...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Ottobre 2012)

tanto vince la Juve...


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Ottobre 2012)

ma che orario è il sabato alle 18 per una partita di vertice?


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2012)

il napoli è più forte soprattutto in questo momento ma ormai ho capito come funziona quest'anno quindi sicuramente o vincerà la juve o troveranno il modo di farla vincere, mettiamocelo in testa le partite facili le vincono da soli le partite più in bilico subentrano altri fattori che la fanno terminare nel verso giusto

- - - Aggiornato - - -



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ma che orario è il sabato alle 18 per una partita di vertice?



orario assurdo, era più logico come posticipo ma siccome c'è la champions devono giocare il sabato, fino a ieri ero convinto che giocavamo noi alle 18 e allora la sera, mi sembra strano, mi sembrava più logica questa soluzione


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Penso sia lo scontro diretto più importante del campionato, visto che sono le due squadre più forti in Italia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Ottobre 2012)

Il napule prenderà una piallata stile Roma


----------



## Butcher (18 Ottobre 2012)

Purtroppo la Juve è imbattibile.


----------



## iceman. (18 Ottobre 2012)

Tanto a perdere non perdono, al masdimo pareggiano


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Galliani: Sabato tifo Juve. Piena fiducia in Allegri

L'ad del Milan: «Per via di antiche passioni giovanili è facilmente intuibile per chi tiferò fra il Napoli e i bianconeri...»

MILANO - "Mai la società ha pensato di sostituire l'allenatore, abbiamo fiducia assoluta in Allegri che in due anni ha fatto più punti di tutti". L'ad del Milan Adriano Galliani blinda l'allenatore con cui, racconta, "tutte le sere facciamo il punto. Parliamo anche di tattica, ma non dico cosa ci siamo detti, quando vorrà lo farà lui - ha aggiunto Galliani - Ieri mi ha detto che Pato sta allenando bene. È fuori da parecchio tempo, servirà un rientro graduale". Si è appena fermato invece Robinho. "Ha un lieve infortunio ma guarirà in pochi giorni - ha spiegato Galliani a Sky -. Per quanto riguarda gli infortuni siamo nella media, non c'è l'allarme dell'anno scorso". Sabato il Milan giocherà a Roma contro la Lazio, subito dopo lo scontro in vetta fra Juventus e Napoli. "Per via di antiche passioni giovanili è facilmente intuibile per chi tiferò", ha sorriso Galliani, che era juventino "da ragazzo: ormai è andato in prescrizione perchè sono passati oltre 25 anni di Milan". Infine, a proposito del possibile ingresso di nuovi azionisti in società, l'ad rossonero ha "assicurato al 100% che in questo momento non stanno arrivando nè arabi nè russi, teniamoci stretto il presidente Berlusconi".

Cds


----------



## admin (18 Ottobre 2012)

Il gallo ultras!


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Ottobre 2012)

brutto che si giochi alle 18.00 pero


----------



## Clint Eastwood (18 Ottobre 2012)

Dai Napoli dammi sta gioia 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Galliani: Sabato tifo Juve. Piena fiducia in Allegri
> 
> L'ad del Milan: «Per via di antiche passioni giovanili è facilmente intuibile per chi tiferò fra il Napoli e i bianconeri...»



Galliani sparati


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Crapa pelata traditore,pure gobbo,non è che non lo sapessi,ma statte zitto!


----------



## Blu71 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Crapa pelata traditore,pure gobbo,non è che non lo sapessi,ma statte zitto!



....ci dirige un nemico....


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....ci dirige un nemico....



Che vergogna!


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Crapa pelata traditore,pure gobbo,non è che non lo sapessi,ma statte zitto!



Senza vergogna proprio eh


----------



## juventino (19 Ottobre 2012)

Avendo anche tifosi del Napule in casa non vorrei che fossero loro a batterci per primi dopo tanto tempo.


----------



## Butcher (19 Ottobre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Avendo anche tifosi del Napule in casa non vorrei che fossero loro a batterci per primi dopo tanto tempo.



In realtà già vi hanno battuti


----------



## admin (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non convocati Buffon, Vucinic e De Ceglie


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Ottobre 2012)

Come ho gia detto, l'antennista da cacciare seduta istante solo perche quello che ha detto. Ma come un dirigente del Milan dopo furti e furti va a tifare juve? Vergnoso ecco la gente in cui siamo in mano.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non convocati Buffon, Vucinic e De Ceglie



De Ceglie sarebbe stato un valore aggiunto....per il Napoli.


----------



## Harvey (19 Ottobre 2012)

Non pensavo di doverlo mai dire...

Forza Napoli


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Ottobre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il napule prenderà una piallata stile Roma




Dai,non credo proprio


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2012)

ma quale big match, il napoli ne prende almeno 3


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ho gia detto, l'antennista da cacciare seduta istante solo perche quello che ha detto. Ma come un dirigente del Milan dopo furti e furti va a tifare juve? Vergnoso ecco la gente in cui siamo in mano.



Tifo'o sei fissato con Galliani! 

ecco il mio pronostico:3-1 per la GGiuve!


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifo'o sei fissato con Galliani!
> 
> ecco il mio pronostico:3-1 per la GGiuve!



ecco il mio 4-0 per il napoli


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ecco il mio 4-0 per il napoli



La Juve puo' giocare anche con la primavera,ma allo Giuventus Stadium non perdera' mai!


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2012)

per me o perde il napoli 4-0 oppure vince il napoli e poi perderà tutte le prossime...


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2012)

Chissà che sia la volta buona che perdono, non li sopporto più.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Chissà che sia la volta buona che perdono, non li sopporto più.



Sono più esaltati dei tifosi del Barcellona


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Ottobre 2012)

Vittoria in carrozza,Cavani non pervenuto.
Tutto già scritto


----------



## Harvey (20 Ottobre 2012)

Vincono i gobbi in scioltezza... Consiglio di giocare 1 fisso, 1-1 parziale finale, no goal e over 3.5


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2012)

chissà chi vince...


----------



## Andrea89 (20 Ottobre 2012)

Per i napoletani nella migliore delle ipotesi sarà un pareggio.Ma non credo che i gobbi domineranno.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Ottobre 2012)

la stanno pompando talmente tanto questa partita, che penso finirà come l'ultimo juve-roma, dato che i gobbi si esaltano in queste condizioni. 

in mezz'ora se li mangiano.


----------



## Milangirl (20 Ottobre 2012)

Vincono i gobbi di sicuro, ovviamente con l'aiuto dell'arbitro...


----------



## Frikez (20 Ottobre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> la stanno pompando talmente tanto questa partita, che penso finirà come l'ultimo juve-roma, dato che i gobbi si esaltano in queste condizioni.
> 
> in mezz'ora se li mangiano.



Speriamo, così sti napoletani abbassano la cresta..già l'anno scorso dopo averci battuto 3a1 sono andati avanti 2 mesi a parlare di scudetto.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Ottobre 2012)

Forza Napoli.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2012)

Sti gobbi sono carichi a pallettoni


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2012)

pffff già li stanno piallando


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2012)

1 minuto e già il napoli se la fa sotto di brutto, sto zuliani del cucu sta urlando come non so cosa sento più la sua telecronaca che quella classica


----------



## Degenerate X (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ma Ray Ban che fine ha fatto?


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2012)

Eheheheh Cavani non finisce la partita


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2012)

questo napoli è l'avversaria della juve per lo scudo... come è messa male la serie A


----------



## Polis (20 Ottobre 2012)

che pietà sto napule.


----------



## smallball (20 Ottobre 2012)

x ora Napoli inesistente


----------



## Polis (20 Ottobre 2012)

NON E' POSSIBILE! Questi han fatto un patto con il diavolo non può essere... non può essere..


----------



## Butcher (20 Ottobre 2012)

Incredibile. Palo di Cavani su punzione.
Niente e nessuno può battere la Juve.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2012)

E' impossibile segnargli. Se non c'arriva il difensore c'è il portiere. Se non c'arriva manco il portiere ci sono i pali e le traverse.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2012)

finita... che cu*o sti gobbi


----------



## smallball (20 Ottobre 2012)

Vidal palesemente fuori forma


----------



## Butcher (20 Ottobre 2012)

0-0 il primo tempo. Tenendo conto che la Juve nel secondo tempo segna sempre....


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2012)

sono in attesa del rigore per la juve


----------



## Polis (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ma quanto corre cavani?  cmq meglio il napule adesso.


----------



## Degenerate X (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ragazzi questi prendono delle BOMBE CLAMOROSE. L'episodio di Bonucci è lampante, via in barella e dopo poco corre con una lepre. Barzagli come Bolt. DAI DAI.
Poi vabbè stiamo assistendo alla squadra più inculata della storia del calcio. Roba che l'Inter del 2010 gli allaccia le scarpe.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2012)

Quanto è irritante Caressa?!


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2012)

dite un nome di uno a caso che non ha ancora segnato della juve e vedrete che nei primi 10' del secondo tempo qualcosa succede... come minimo entra Bender e segna


----------



## Frikez (20 Ottobre 2012)

troppe botte in questo primo tempo..pensassero a giocare di più, soprattutto il Napoli


----------



## BB7 (20 Ottobre 2012)

aspetto il rigore


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2012)

La partita dopo il tiro di jovenco l'ha fatta il napoli, ma dopo la punizione di cavani hp capito come finira'


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La partita dopo il tiro di jovenco l'ha fatta il napoli, ma dopo la punizione di cavani hp capito come finira'



Certo che hanno una fortuna impressionante!


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Ottobre 2012)

Dopo la traversa di Cavani mi sono messo il cuore in pace.Vada come vada.


----------



## MilanForever (20 Ottobre 2012)

La partita è aperta ad ogni risultato, ma la differenza tra le due squadre si vede.


----------



## Butcher (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ma l'antidoping non se lo fa un giro a Vinovo?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2012)

tensione per questa partita 0


----------



## Sindaco (20 Ottobre 2012)

Bisogna essere onesti e ammettere che la juve gioca il miglior Rugby d'Europa.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2012)

Sto Asamoah è diventato Garrincha, incredibile. Nell'Udinese era un discreto/buon centrocampista di contenimento.


----------



## Degenerate X (20 Ottobre 2012)

Rimpallorimpallorimpallorimpallo e si ritrovano la palla davanti la porta pronta per essere calciata. Boh.


----------



## smallball (20 Ottobre 2012)

Giovinco ROTFL


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2012)

Meno male che hanno degli scarpari in attacco, meno male che c'è giovinco...


----------



## MilanForever (20 Ottobre 2012)

Davvero... se non vincono tutte le partite 3-0 è per via della mancanza di un attaccante degno di questo nome.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Visto?


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ma che gli hanno fatto a sto Asamoah? Pare Bolt...


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ma come fanno a correre cosi tanto sti gobbi? Eppure la maggior parte di loro ha giocato nelle nazionali mah


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2012)

si ciao


----------



## Degenerate X (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahhahahah calcio d'angolo inesistente e segna CACERES.


MORTO.


----------



## Polis (20 Ottobre 2012)

hahahah eccolo


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2012)

Batteranno tutti i record della storia


----------



## Fry Rossonero (20 Ottobre 2012)

caceres? buffonata

che campionato di qualità...

2-0 che strano il napoli sciolto..


----------



## Degenerate X (20 Ottobre 2012)

auahuahuahuahuauahuhauhauhuahuauhaahahuauahuahhuauhuhauhauahhuahuahuahuahuaahuauauha segna anche il cane di ***************************************


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2012)

Se ciao core


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2012)

ciao napoli


----------



## Polis (20 Ottobre 2012)

Vabbe queste son le comiche. Pogba.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2012)

Caceres e Pogba. Mah.


----------



## MilanForever (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ma di che vi stupite?


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Ottobre 2012)

NO VABEH...........alzo le mani


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2012)

ma cosa vi avevo detto, segna gente a caso che non ha ancora segnato... pogbahahahaha


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2012)

Mai visto roba del genere...


----------



## Petrecte (20 Ottobre 2012)

ne cambiano due a caso e fanno due gol ......... allucinante.......


----------



## Fry Rossonero (20 Ottobre 2012)

ho scommesso su un 3-0 e non sbaglio di tanto

cmq resta un campionato *******, peggio del City che vince al 90


----------



## BB7 (20 Ottobre 2012)

poco da dire... sarei ripetitivo se parlassi ancora di destino...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Ottobre 2012)

L'avevo detto che il napule prendeva na piallata stile roma...


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ehhh in un campionato mediocre come questo ci sguazzano veramente...


----------



## AndrasWave (20 Ottobre 2012)

Pogba era l'unico parametro zero meritevole di essere preso. Ovviamente è andato alla Juve..

Galliani sei un genio.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ma quando perderanno? Sicuramente in CL...mi rifiuto di credere che andrà cosi fino all'infinito


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto che il napule prendeva na piallata stile roma...


Mi sa che stiamo guardando due partite diverse


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque c'è da dire che sono davvero imbattibili. Penso che il campionato a Marzo sarà già chiuso quasi matematicamente.


----------



## robs91 (20 Ottobre 2012)

In un campionato serio il Nabbule lotterebbe per l'Europa League


----------



## Harvey (20 Ottobre 2012)

Mazzarri per i cambi ha aspettato a 10 minuti dalla fine, ma si sparasse


----------



## MilanForever (20 Ottobre 2012)

Doping prima, fortuna e destino poi... finchè questa sarà la sportività stiamo tutti freschi.

Ma davvero pensavate che il napoli potesse essere una minaccia per questa juventus? Nel loro stadio? Robe da matti.


----------



## Lollo interista (20 Ottobre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto che il napule prendeva na piallata stile roma...



Ma adesso possono anche prenderne altri 4,ma la partita è stata totalmente diversa


----------



## AndrasWave (20 Ottobre 2012)

Il Napoli gioca da schifo comunque.. E anche qui lo zampino di Mazzarri non è poco.


----------



## tamba84 (20 Ottobre 2012)

ma la juve è cosi forte oppure le avversarie si fanno cosi intimidire?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Ottobre 2012)

Pure stoviglie ora


----------



## tamba84 (20 Ottobre 2012)

ma adesso obiettivamente,la juve è cosi forte oppure come l'inter del 2006 le squadre si fanno intimidire?


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Ottobre 2012)

Che giocatore Pogba,ogni volta che lo vedo mi viene da piangere pensando che era un parametro zero...
...e a noi Traorè


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> ma la juve è cosi forte oppure le avversarie si fanno cosi intimidire?



E' il campionato italiano che è mediocre


----------



## tamba84 (20 Ottobre 2012)

forse dovremmo ammetere che la rosa della juventus pur non avendo i nomi altisonanti che quà piacicono è veramente forte.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (20 Ottobre 2012)

la dimostrazione sono i pareggi di Champions, se questi fossero forti non sarebbero a 2 punti


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2012)

Boh, non so piu' cosa dire.

Sto hamsikke fa hagare comunque..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma adesso possono anche prenderne altri 4,ma la partita è stata totalmente diversa



Il mio è un commento al risultato nudo e crudo, la partita non l'ho vista e non la sto vedendo, ero stra sicuro che il napule perdesse e prendesse na tranvata, il come alla fine poco importa, alla fine il risultato finale è sempre quello purtroppo.


----------



## tamba84 (20 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' il campionato italiano che è mediocre



ma quale sarebbe un campionato di livello? la liga che ci sono solo barca e real?

vero che il nostro campionato ha visto x 3-4 anni una lotta inter-roma, ma almeno qualche volta c'è stata più varietà,pensa all ultimo scudetto che abbiamo vinto, l ultimo campionato con napoli e lazio come out-sider...

vero mancano tanti campioni come il passatto e noi siam peggiorati ma non credo sia cosi mediocre


----------



## folletto (20 Ottobre 2012)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Pogba era l'unico parametro zero meritevole di essere preso. Ovviamente è andato alla Juve..
> 
> Galliani sei un genio.



Stavo proprio pensando la stessa cosa, non sono nemmeno riusciti a "sfruttare" Raiola per prendere sto qua che diventerà un grande......con i gobbi però.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'avevo detto che il napule prendeva na piallata stile roma...


Ma da quando 2-0 equivale a una tranvata?



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il mio è un commento al risultato nudo e crudo, la partita non l'ho vista e non la sto vedendo, ero stra sicuro che il napule perdesse e prendesse na tranvata, il come alla fine poco importa, alla fine è il risultato finale è sempre quello purtroppo.


----------



## tamba84 (20 Ottobre 2012)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> la dimostrazione sono i pareggi di Champions, se questi fossero forti non sarebbero a 2 punti



be il pareggio col chelsea campione in carica ci stà,pesa più quello con lo shaktar


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2012)

tutto come previsto...Pogba è un bel giocatore niente da dire...Pandev è scarsissimo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma da quando 2-0 equivale a una tranvata?



No vabbè, adesso è un buon risultato perdere 2-0?

Sappiamo com'è l'ambiente che gira intorno al Napoli e l'esaltazione dei tifosi, dei giornalisti e quant'altro , anche un 1-0 sarebbe stata una tranvata paurosa visto che quest'anno (ipoteticamente, a conti fatti no) posso giocarsi seriamente lo scudetto coi gobbi.


----------



## Harvey (20 Ottobre 2012)

Io volevo solo perdessero una cavolo di partita, non penso proprio che il Napoli avrebbe potuto dare noie per lo scudetto, sti esaltati ogni anno si sgonfiano come un palloncino puntualmente... Certo che ormai penso che chiuderanno il campionato imbattuti i gobbi...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Io volevo solo perdessero una cavolo di partita, non penso proprio che il Napoli avrebbe potuto dare noie per lo scudetto, sti esaltati ogni anno si sgonfiano come un palloncino puntualmente... Certo che ormai penso che chiuderanno il campionato imbattuti i gobbi...


----------



## tamba84 (20 Ottobre 2012)

sti esaltati faran 2 campionati di fila imbattuti battendo il nostro record,anzi umiliandolo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (20 Ottobre 2012)

Sono molto più forti di tutti, semplice

Corrono di più, sanno cosa fare, e hanno i piedi per farlo. Anche se non ci sono fenomeni di tecnica hanno un'organizzazione di gioco allucinante


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Ottobre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> ma quale sarebbe un campionato di livello? la liga che ci sono solo barca e real?
> 
> vero che il nostro campionato ha visto x 3-4 anni una lotta inter-roma, ma almeno qualche volta c'è stata più varietà,pensa all ultimo scudetto che abbiamo vinto, l ultimo campionato con napoli e lazio come out-sider...
> 
> vero mancano tanti campioni come il passatto e noi siam peggiorati ma non credo sia cosi mediocre



mbe la liga a parte real e barca che fanno campionato a parte e farebbero campionato a parte ovunque (forse solo in inghilterra faticherebbero) ha comunque sfornato due squadre che si sono giocate la finale di europa league , è piu un luogo comune che nella liga oltre al real e al barca non ci sia nulla che un dato reale


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Ottobre 2012)

la juve ha in rosa due giocatori importantissimi che sono determinanti per vincere e li fa alternare in tutte le partite: uno si chiama kulo e l'altro si chiama arbitro, oggi ha scelto di fare giocare il kulo


----------



## BB7 (20 Ottobre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> be il pareggio col chelsea campione in carica ci stà,pesa più quello con lo shaktar



Si ma con un Chelsea che ha preso l'imbarcata dal Atletico, e qui ci ricolleghiamo al discorso della Liga che quindi non è solo Barca e Real... sicuramente sono forti ma la "differenza" la fa il demerito delle avversarie che obbiettivamente non sono all'altezza più per scarsità loro che forza della rube.


----------



## MilanForever (20 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la juve ha in rosa due giocatori importantissimi che sono determinanti per vincere e li fa alternare in tutte le partite: uno si chiama kulo e l'altro si chiama arbitro, oggi ha scelto di fare giocare il kulo




Ti sei dimenticato il doping. Ma per favore...


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Ottobre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Ti sei dimenticato il doping. Ma per favore...



ho detto solo la verità, non ho parlato di doping


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Si ma con un Chelsea che ha preso l'imbarcata dal Atletico, e qui ci ricolleghiamo al discorso della Liga che quindi non è solo Barca e Real... sicuramente sono forti ma la "differenza" la fa il demerito delle avversarie che obbiettivamente non sono all'altezza più per scarsità loro che forza della rube.



infatti , si tende troppo spesso a dimenticare le altre protagoniste della liga proprio perche barca e real sono squadre di un altro pianeta


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Ottobre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Si ma con un Chelsea che ha preso l'imbarcata dal Atletico, e qui ci ricolleghiamo al discorso della Liga che quindi non è solo Barca e Real... sicuramente sono forti ma la "differenza" la fa il demerito delle avversarie che obbiettivamente non sono all'altezza più per scarsità loro che forza della rube.



quoto..oggi mazzarri ha snaturato la squadra scegliendo di fare una partita difensiva non scoprendosi troppo e per sfortuna gli è andata male che l'ha anche persa, il napoli doveva giocare una partita offensiva secondo me poi poteva perdere e poteva vincere ma rinunciare cosi è stato sbagliato


----------



## MilanForever (20 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ho detto solo la verità, non ho parlato di doping



Il doping l'ho aggiunto perchè molti qui lo citavano prima.

Quindi la juve non merita di essere dov'è e di dominare in italia? Vince per c ulo e arbitri?


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Ottobre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Il doping l'ho aggiunto perchè molti qui lo citavano prima.
> 
> Quindi la juve non merita di essere dov'è e di dominare in italia? Vince per c ulo e arbitri?



mica ho detto questo, ho detto che sono due componenti importantissime e che li aiutano molto, questo è innegabile


----------



## MilanForever (20 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mica ho detto questo, ho detto che sono due componenti importantissime e che li aiutano molto, questo è innegabile



A dire il vero hai scritto che sono determinanti per vincere.


----------



## Pamparulez (20 Ottobre 2012)

All'incrocio dei pali di Cavani si poteva già spegnere la tv. Questi sono forti e pure MOLTO fortunati.


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (20 Ottobre 2012)

Piu che altro Asamoah è stato reinventato ala da Conte, dato che all'Udinese faceva appunto il mediano/mezz'ala di centrocampo assieme Inler e Pinzi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Ottobre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> A dire il vero hai scritto che sono determinanti per vincere.



va beh dai quello volevo dire che sono importanti per vincere ma mica vincono solo per questo, una mezza squadretta ce l'hanno


----------



## Sindaco (20 Ottobre 2012)

Che partita obrobriosa: le prime due del campionato. Siamo oltre la frutta.


----------



## MilanForever (20 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> va beh dai quello volevo dire che sono importanti per vincere ma mica vincono solo per questo, una mezza squadretta ce l'hanno



Si, si, su questo siamo d'accordo.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> va beh dai quello volevo dire che sono importanti per vincere ma mica vincono solo per questo, una mezza squadretta ce l'hanno



Evidentemente  , di fortuna parlerei per 5 o 6 risultati utili consecutivi, o per la singola gara, per spiegare invece una sconfitta in 54 gare ufficiali, sarebbe limitativo.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Ottobre 2012)

E' il loro periodo non c'è niente da fare, gli va tutto bene, partita equilibrata ma episodi che pendono puntualmente dalla loro parte. Il Napoli coglie l'incrocio che poteva cambiare la partita, la Juve invece in 2 minuti segna 2 gol casuali che piu' casuali non si puo'. Non ha rubato chiaramente nulla ma vittoria molto fortuita.
C'è da dire che il Napoli ha commesso l'errore grave di rinunciare completamente a giocare nel 2° tempo accontentandosi, e lasciando campo ad una Juve fino ad allora molto contratta; risultato comunque bugiardo.
Ma per ora va cosi.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2012)

Partita orrenda,alla fine la Juve(poca roba stasera,con molti sottotono e altri sciancati) ha meritato perche' c'ha provato,il Napoli ha la testa da provinciale e penso che quest'anno sia ancora immaturo per puntare al titolo!


----------



## Brontolo (20 Ottobre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ragazzi questi prendono delle BOMBE CLAMOROSE. L'episodio di Bonucci è lampante, via in barella e dopo poco corre con una lepre. Barzagli come Bolt. DAI DAI.
> Poi vabbè stiamo assistendo alla squadra più inculata della storia del calcio. Roba che l'Inter del 2010 gli allaccia le scarpe.



se fosse vero, allora de ceglie è un ritardatario cronico, non arriva mai in tempo per la colazione chimica -.-


----------



## vota DC (20 Ottobre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> forse dovremmo ammetere che la rosa della juventus pur non avendo i nomi altisonanti che quà piacicono è veramente forte.



E' più o meno quella dell'altro anno solo che manca Del Piero, quindi in attacco è più debole....ma è irrilevante visto che segnano difensori e centrocampisti...mancava solo il gol di Storari.


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Ottobre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> ma adesso obiettivamente,la juve è cosi forte oppure come l'inter del 2006 le squadre si fanno intimidire?


Non è così forte,ma certamente la più forte e completa d'Italia.Le avversarie si fanno intimidire,ma un motivo c'è.
Inoltre in molti episodi sono fortunati,tipo oggi con la traversa di Cavani,cosa che non guasta mai.


----------



## Juve94 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Da Juventino decisamente vittoria goduriosa...
ciao a tutti, sono un nuovo iscritto!


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Juve94 ha scritto:


> Da Juventino decisamente vittoria goduriosa...
> ciao a tutti, sono un nuovo iscritto!


Benvenuto


----------



## Juve94 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Benvenuto


Grazie, colgo l'occasione per farvi i complimenti per il forum che seguo da un pò di tempo da non registrato..


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2012)

Grazie e benvenuto!


----------



## Juve94 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Cmq oggi a mio avviso un Barzagli pazzesco... idem Asamoah
Ho visto un buon Napoli però, mi hanno sorpreso, penso che se la giocheranno davvero fino in fondo..


----------



## rossovero (21 Ottobre 2012)

chi sei, conte? no perché queste sono tipiche come dichiarazioni: il Siena é la squadra rivelazone, il Napoli é una rivale per il titolo, il Milan lotta per lo scudetto... comunque benvenuto!


----------



## tequilad (21 Ottobre 2012)

In Italia sono i più forti per distacco


----------



## smallball (21 Ottobre 2012)

x ampio distacco direi...il campionato e' gia' deciso da un po'


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Juve94 ha scritto:


> Da Juventino decisamente vittoria goduriosa...
> ciao a tutti, sono un nuovo iscritto!


Benvenuto!


----------



## Harvey (21 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque se anche giocano con i panchinari dei panchinari contro di noi ne fanno otto


----------



## juventino (21 Ottobre 2012)

Ieri siamo stati fortunati con la traversa di Cavani, è vero, ma ce da dire che il Napule in seguito non ha fatto più nulla. C'è poco da fare, in questa Serie A decisamente mediocre non abbiamo rivali credibili.


----------



## Juventino30 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque resta un campionato insidioso, la champions incide e la Juve è stanca, pur se è tenuta su da un gioco corale che maschera bene calo fisico e mancanza di grandi attaccanti. Nelle partite secche ci può essere qualunque risultato, anche questo Milan potrebbe battere la Juve, perchè no? Così l'Inter e la Lazio, che daranno fastidio sino alla fine. Mancano tante partite, nulla è deciso: vincerà chi saprà superare al meglio i prevedibili (per tutti) momenti di crisi...e chi non perderà troppi punti con le piccole.


----------



## Frikez (21 Ottobre 2012)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Comunque resta un campionato insidioso, la champions incide e la Juve è stanca, pur se è tenuta su da un gioco corale che maschera bene calo fisico e mancanza di grandi attaccanti. Nelle partite secche ci può essere qualunque risultato, anche questo Milan potrebbe battere la Juve, perchè no? Così l'Inter e la Lazio, che daranno fastidio sino alla fine. Mancano tante partite, nulla è deciso: vincerà chi saprà superare al meglio i prevedibili (per tutti) momenti di crisi...e chi non perderà troppi punti con le piccole.



È ovvio che può succedere di tutto e mancando 30 partite ci può stare un periodo di flessione come è successo l'anno scorso ma la Juve ieri ha dimostrato per l'ennesima volta che anche giocando male è nettamente la più forte..ha una panchina profonda a differenza di Napoli e Inter, non mollano mai e cercano sempre di vincere. Se il Napoli avesse provato a giocare come sono abituati anziché impostare la partita sulla difensiva forse poteva scapparci un altro risultato.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ieri siamo stati fortunati con la traversa di Cavani, è vero, ma ce da dire che il Napule in seguito non ha fatto più nulla. C'è poco da fare, in questa Serie A decisamente mediocre non abbiamo rivali credibili.



Se il Napoli avesse un'altra mentalita' sarebbe pericolosissimo,ma cosi' ti quoto il discorso!


----------



## MilanForever (21 Ottobre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> È ovvio che può succedere di tutto e mancando 30 partite ci può stare un periodo di flessione come è successo l'anno scorso ma la Juve ieri ha dimostrato per l'ennesima volta che anche giocando male è nettamente la più forte..ha una panchina profonda a differenza di Napoli e Inter, non mollano mai e cercano sempre di vincere. Se il Napoli avesse provato a giocare come sono abituati anziché impostare la partita sulla difensiva forse poteva scapparci un altro risultato.



Il Napoli è una squadra che ha costruito i suoi risultati migliori basando il gioco sulle ripartenze, anche se quest'anno si può notare un leggero cambiamento in questo senso. Difficile pensare di andare a casa della juve e prendere in mano la partita.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2012)

Campionato mediocre o no, pero dai non è possibile che 1 dico 1 partita non perdono.

Ho paura di un altro cappotto contro di loro, ho paura di un altro 1-6


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2012)

Ma vi immaginate se questi qui avessero un Cavani lì davanti? Vincerebbero la Champions


----------



## Cm Punk (21 Ottobre 2012)

Probabilmente a Dicembre avranno gia vinto il campionato..


----------



## Frikez (21 Ottobre 2012)

MilanForever ha scritto:


> Il Napoli è una squadra che ha costruito i suoi risultati migliori basando il gioco sulle ripartenze, anche se quest'anno si può notare un leggero cambiamento in questo senso. Difficile pensare di andare a casa della juve e prendere in mano la partita.



Se vuoi diventare grande e lottare quindi per lo scudetto non puoi pensare di giocare sempre in quel modo, non faranno mai il definitivo salto di qualità se non cambiano mentalità.


----------



## Tom! (21 Ottobre 2012)

La differenza è questa:

---------------Storari
-----Caceres-Marrone-Lucio
Isla-Giaccherini-Pogba-Padoin-Pepe
----Matri/Giovinco-Bentner/Quaglia----

Questa è la squadra B, senza contare il fatto che c'è anche De Ceglie(sì scarso), che Pepe può giocare sia a destra che a sinistra ma anche interno, che giaccherini può fare anche l'esterno, che Isla e Asamoah possono fare anche gli interi di centrocampo, quindi se qualcuno ha da dire su Padoin può inserirci al suo posto Asamoah.
E questo parlando della rosa RISERVA.

Inoltre Isla è l'acquisto più pagato della juve quest'anno e deve ancora entrare in condizione e negli schemi, ma credo che fra diversi mesi sarà lui il titolare.


----------



## MilanForever (21 Ottobre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se vuoi diventare grande e lottare quindi per lo scudetto non puoi pensare di giocare sempre in quel modo, non faranno mai il definitivo salto di qualità se non cambiano mentalità.



Sono d'accordo, è per quello che il napoli al momento non è un candidato serio per lo scudetto. La juve è una squadra il cui palmares parla da solo, il napoli non ha la mentalità vincente, almeno per il momento.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Tom! ha scritto:


> La differenza è questa:
> 
> ---------------Storari
> -----Caceres-Marrone-Lucio
> ...



sarà pure la squadra b ma se gioca questa è una squadra scarsissima, sono peggio delle nostre riserve, il problema è che non hanno mai problemi di infortuni


----------



## LeonFlare (22 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sarà pure la squadra b ma se gioca questa è una squadra scarsissima, *sono peggio delle nostre riserve*, il problema è che non hanno mai problemi di infortuni



Pensa a Storari e Amelia, pensa a Caceres e non so Bonera ? Pensa a Isla e non so...e via dicendo. Se poi ritieni davvero che le riserve del Milan sono impeccabili spiegami per quale motivo Allegri non li fa giocare o non li fa rendere come dovrebbero. Colpa di Allegri ?

Io è da un pò di tempo che dico che la colpa non è dei titolari, nè delle riserve e nè di Allegri...vi lascio immaginare di chi potrebbe essere.


----------



## folletto (22 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sarà pure la squadra b ma se gioca questa è una squadra scarsissima, sono peggio delle nostre riserve, il problema è che non hanno mai problemi di infortuni



Noi un terzino come Caceres ce lo sogniamo, Pogba poco più che 18enne probabilmente sarebbe titolare nel nostro centrocampo, Storari è sicuramente più affidabile sia di Abbiati che di Amelia, su Isla non faccio nemmeno confronti perché sarebbe superfluo


----------



## Frikez (22 Ottobre 2012)

La Juve è imbattuta da 47 partite e c'è gente che ancora parla di fortuna, arbitri, riserve non all'altezza..la verità è che hanno uno squadrone della madonna, sono ben allenati e soprattutto hanno un sistema di gioco, l'unico punto debole è la mancanza di un bomber di razza.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Ottobre 2012)

beh ho solo detto che tra le loro riserve e le nostra non ci sono grosse differenze, se loro avessero problemi di infortuni come noi tipo pirlo da noi non ha giocato per un anno intero, se gli infortunano vidal vucinic per dire, ma questo non gli succede mai..

Milan Squadra A
Abbiati
Abate Mexes Bonera De Sciglio
Montolivo De Jong
Robinho Boateng El Shaarawy
Pato

Squadra B
Amelia
Antonini Zapata Yepes Didac
Ambrosini Muntari
Emanuelson Nocerino Bojan
Pazzini

Queste due formazioni non mi sembrano cosi scarse, il problema è che non ce li abbiamo mai a disposizione tutti assieme


----------



## bubuevani (22 Ottobre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> beh ho solo detto che tra le loro riserve e le nostra non ci sono grosse differenze, se loro avessero problemi di infortuni come noi tipo pirlo da noi non ha giocato per un anno intero, se gli infortunano vidal vucinic per dire, ma questo non gli succede mai..
> 
> Milan Squadra A
> Abbiati
> ...



La squadra B da te rappresentata, secondo me, non segnerebbe neanche con le mani. 
Anzi, le uniche occasioni le avremmo con Ambrosini e Yepes di testa.


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2012)

Ma che tipo di preparazione fanno? Fanno palestra, usano il pallone? Qualche juventino lo sa?


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che tipo di preparazione fanno? Fanno palestra, usano il pallone? Qualche juventino lo sa?



Boss,qui qualcosa dice

Nella preparazione fisica i segreti del nuovo Pirlo | Juvemania


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Ottobre 2012)

Lo ribadisco: la Juve vince lo scudetto anche quest'anno(scontato)però anche questo da imbattuti, stabiliranno un record assoluto.
Detto questo la loro preparazione atletica, come dice Mario, sfugge da ogni logica umana.
Il Barcellona stesso ogni tanto perde qualche partita, perché la Juve no ? Avranno fatto un patto col demonio.


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Boss,qui qualcosa dice
> 
> Nella preparazione fisica i segreti del nuovo Pirlo | Juvemania



Ah, ecco. Fanno una preparazione "internazionale". Infatti all'estero corrono tutti come pazzi.


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2012)

Massi' alla juve corrono, da noi si balla aisecciupego e il tacata'


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ah, ecco. Fanno una preparazione "internazionale". Infatti all'estero corrono tutti come pazzi.



Certo,solo da noi si fanno chilometri di vasche di sabbia e ore di palestra ogni giorno.


----------



## LeonFlare (22 Ottobre 2012)

Per quanto riguarda l'allenamento è assolutamente VERO, quando arrivammo settimi ricordo il tipo di preparazione e allenamento che la squadra faceva, ricordo esattamente che ogni qualvolta cambiavo canale su Juventus Channel la maggior parte dei calciatori stava in Palestra a fare pesi o correva a giri di campo. In effetti in questo modo il muscolo va a indebolirsi, nel senso che tramite palestra può anche "gonfiarsi" ma non serve a nulla poichè manca della forza necessaria a sfruttare quel muscolo. Il calcio italiano in generale è sempre stato molto fisico dove un tempo dominava chi aveva degli stalloni in squadra, chi aveva giocatori di grande resistenza, sappiamo però benissimo che oggigiorno il calcio si è svecchiato, si è aggiornato ad un livello più alto, fatto di intensità, di grandi movimenti. Prima si faceva la gara a ingrossare il muscolo, a durare di più, adesso a chi lo utilizza meglio e il grado di intensità della quale viene sfruttato.


----------



## vota DC (23 Ottobre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> La Juve è imbattuta da 47 partite e c'è gente che ancora parla di fortuna, arbitri, riserve non all'altezza..la verità è che hanno uno squadrone della madonna, sono ben allenati e soprattutto hanno un sistema di gioco, l'unico punto debole è la mancanza di un bomber di razza.



Questo è perché sono forti, mica perché sono imbattuti.
Con il Siena arbitraggio favorevole e Rosina corrotto.
Con l'Inter lo scorso anno mazzette: la Juve pareggia con il Milan, vince l'Inter, l'Inter peggiora a causa di ulteriori infortuni e straccia il Milan nel derby. E alla vigilia del derby Moratti mi pare che abbia accennato al fatto che non regalava niente e voleva qualcosa in cambio.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (23 Ottobre 2012)

La differenza tra Barca/Real e Juve è nella maggior solidità difensiva dei bianconeri. Nessuno mette in dubbio che gli spagnoli siano superiori, ma nelle giornate storte prendono delle colossali imbarcate difensive. La Juve anche nelle giornate di minor vena tiene molto meglio a livello difensivo.


----------

